# Does it matter what state you are in to start a clothing line?



## LeLemon (Aug 3, 2010)

All of the clothing lines that i fit under all started in New york or LA. Does it matter where you start your clothing. I haven't heard any awesome clothing brands coming from Tucson AZ or South Dakota


----------

